# Standard Sizing Chart-Blankets,Hats,Scarves,Mittens,Socks,Kitchen



## breeze075

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/230105862186677278/


----------



## KnuttyPerson

this will come in real handy thanks


----------



## BarbaraBL

So useful to have! Thank you!


----------



## smontero237

Pinned it! Thanks!


----------



## breeze075

You're welcome


----------



## Nana Mc

Thanks!


----------



## crispie

wonderful to have; thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thank you I have bookmarked it.


----------



## lildeb2

Thank you, very helpful. :-D


----------



## guen12

Nice set of charts. I had a problem when I tried to increase the size, for me to read anyway. As I increased to size it was a bit blurry. However, I do not use pinterest.


----------



## heffernb

Thanks!


----------



## wjeanc

Thanks for the link. I've printed the charts for knitting info and placed them in my binders. I'm sure they will come in handy (as long as I remember they're there). ;-) ;-)


----------



## beaz

Valuable info-thanks


----------



## randiejg

If you go to this page, you can download a PDF:

http://www.stringtoathing.com/printables.html


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Thanks you - bookmarked this.


----------



## tvarnas

wjeanc said:


> Thanks for the link. I've printed the charts for knitting info and placed them in my binders. I'm sure they will come in handy (as long as I remember they're there). ;-) ;-)


I'm doing the same. Thanks


----------



## tvarnas

randiejg said:


> If you go to this page, you can download a PDF:
> 
> http://www.stringtoathing.com/printables.html


Terrific, thank you!


----------



## Linuxgirl

Very handy. Thank you both.


----------



## breeze075

randiejg said:


> If you go to this page, you can download a PDF:
> 
> http://www.stringtoathing.com/printables.html


Thank you, you smart girl  So much nicer!


----------



## Bloomers

guen12 said:


> Nice set of charts. I had a problem when I tried to increase the size, for me to read anyway. As I increased to size it was a bit blurry. However, I do not use pinterest.


I had the same problem try this link instead, it is larger

http://www.stringtoathing.com/uploads/4/7/4/2/4742806/standard_sizing.pdf


----------



## riversong200

Thanks for sharing. I've often wondered about proper sizes for some of these items.


----------



## BrightMoon

Thanks


----------



## stringtoathing

I'm so stunned to see one of my creations show up here. I'm glad you guys find it useful! 

I didn't even know knitting paradise existed until I saw it in a report on where traffic was coming from to my website. 

Thanks for sharing my chart and helping me find this site!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

so helpful. Thanks!


----------



## stringtoathing

The direct link to get to the pdf download has changed. I changed web hosts. I got to upgrade a lot on the site but unfortunately the links are broken that you had before. You can still get to it by going to http://stringtoathing.com and going to printables or go straight to the standard sizing download at http://www.stringtoathing.com/downloads/standard-sizing/

There are other reference things on the site as well. From the Printables in the menu across the top you will see a list of the downloads I have. They're all free. Don't worry.  Click on the titles of the download to get to the option to download it.

I'm slowly working out the kinks. I'll have it much more user friendly very soon.


----------



## O_Castitatis_Lilium

Thank you! It's an amazing reference!


----------

